# Great Fox Scarf



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

file:///C:/Users/Robin/Downloads/wendy-hooded-fox-scarf-pattern.pdf


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

LOVE it!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

That is just too adorable!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Adorable, thanks!


----------



## Oldesttm (Jul 4, 2012)

adorable!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

So cute! Thanks for posting.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for posting. A cute idea, maybe a Christmas gift for little nieces.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

cakes said:


> LOVE it!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Cute as can be!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Love it..Thank you for sharing...


----------



## cjay (Apr 4, 2013)

Beautifully done!


----------



## kittys punkin (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you, that is gorgeous!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

You're right - that is a great fox scarf.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

This is amazing! Thanks for posting!


----------

